# zippered tivo....used to work with tytools now NOTHING help please



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

Well it had worked fine for months.
Now I try to use tytools and start server and it says
failed..
So I check tivoweb and all is cool.
Hackman shows tytool tserver started.
So I shutdown and restart tytools and since the server shows running
I don't do anything but hit refresh.
it says failed to connect. Like the server is not running or I have no connect
thru my linksys or something but tivoweb is connected to it and running fine.


What am I doing wrong...anyone know what I need to to do fix this?

thanks big time for any help


sparks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

right IP address for the Tivo? Have you changed the bash prompt on it?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

I have the color bash prompt that was included with zipper I have no problem telenetting to the unit.

yep I have the right address. Even tried a different usb adapter and both worked about 2 weeks ago.


right now hackman shows tivo telnet, tivoweb plus,endpadplus,tivo ftp, cron scheduler, and tserver running.

I am stumped, I don't know what to try now..Maybe a big hammer LOL


sparks


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Try switching to single socket mode; see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

what is the path set for in tytools for the tserver


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

sparks said:


> I have the color bash prompt that was included with zipper I have no problem telenetting to the unit.
> 
> yep I have the right address. Even tried a different usb adapter and both worked about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Did you put tserver under VAR? If you did and you ran low on space, TiVo deleted the contents of VAR and along with it tserver. Do not put tserver in VAR.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If it was in var I would think that Hackman would not show it running...?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

By default, tytool expects to see tserver in /var/hack. To keep things out of var, the enhancement script sets up symlinks in /var/hack that point to the actual file locations in /enhancements/varhacks/hack. If the symlinks got wiped, tytool would not see tserver running because it's looking for it in /var/hack, even though Hackman continues to see it running in /enhancements/varhacks/hack. So to re-establish the symlink, run the var-symlinks script that's in enhancements. If you reboot, the var-symlinks script will likely run automagically because the author file should pick up on the fact that var got wiped, and will run the script. That's what I would do IF this topic was allowed to be discussed.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2004)

Well I was using v9 of tytools.
I went and got V10 and it worked like a charm.
I can only assume that maybe my V9 was corrupt or a little
confused.

I was grasping at straws and that was the only reason I went
and looked for a new version..I need to check more 

I still don't understand why v9 quit working but since 10 works fine
I am happy now...

thanks big time for everyone that tried so much to help me

sparks


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anyone give me insight to how to get TyTools working? I've tried following the instructions, but it never connects. I get an error that reads, "starting the server failed. never received the telnet prompt. please check your settings and try again."

I've followed installation instructions, but when i get to the ftp part it tells me to use "mput *" as the command, but it starts asking me if i want to put files from my "documents and settings folder" (win xp), instead of the files for TyTools.

Grr. I can't figure this out. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ipodfreek said:


> Can anyone give me insight to how to get TyTools working? I've tried following the instructions, but it never connects. I get an error that reads, "starting the server failed. never received the telnet prompt. please check your settings and try again."


Try starting it manually from telnet and see if it works. This is how I have been doing it as I couldn't get it to start from TyTools.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> Try starting it manually from telnet and see if it works. This is how I have been doing it as I couldn't get it to start from TyTools.


I never really got it starting through TyTools either. I have it autostart in my author file.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Finnstang said:


> I never really got it starting through TyTools either. I have it autostart in my author file.


Looks like starting manually is the trick. Now if I can just figure out why the audio and video are out of sync. darn.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I've always been able to get mine to start - but had to "tell" it the new bash prompt.


----------

